# Split Second - Kopierschutz?



## jokergermany (27. Mai 2010)

Moin, ich überlege Split Second zu kaufen.
Was fürn Kopierschutz hatten das Game?
Weil Online Aktivierung usw. ist für mich ein nicht-kaufen Grund.


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...763-split-second-oder-blur-2.html#post1832221


----------



## jokergermany (27. Mai 2010)

Ok, Danke.
wird also erst für Maximal 10-15€ gekauft.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Mai 2010)

um dies genau festzustellen nim mal protection id.
scan die exe und schon weiste genau,was angesagt ist.


----------



## Raz3r (2. Juni 2010)

In Google hab ich was von Securom gefunden.

Hier dritter Eintrag von oben.
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=b8f8c3e74190a678

Dort hat ein User dies gepostet.
http://forum.4pforen.4players.de/viewtopic.php?p=2412043


----------

